# ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*ForceFed Engineering - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer!*








*MK3 VR6 and 2.0 PnP ECU:*
















*Starting at $1,399.00*
*Features:*
Plug and Play - 30 Minute Install - Turn the key and go!
Full 3D control of Fueling, Ignition, Target AFR and more!
Built-In Wideband O2 Sensor Controller!
Speed Density Load Calculation - no more MAF Sensor!
44 psi MAP sensor, never max it out!
Tuning Support with purchase!
Launch Control / Antilag, WOT Shift-Cut!
EGT Sensor Input!
Excellent Data logging!
*VW/Audi Applications:*
MK3 Golf / Jetta VR6 and 2.0 1996-1999 OBD2
MK3 Golf / Jetta VR6 and 2.0 1993-1995 OBD1
Corrado VR6 / Passat VR6 1992+ 
VW/Audi AEB 1.8t 1998+ 
MK4 Golf / Jetta / Audi 1.8T and VR6 1999+ (Harness Adapter) 
Audi 5 Cylinder AAN/3B
*Upgrades/Options:*
400 KPA (44 psi Boost) MAP sensor
+ $75.00
1 GB Internal Datalogging
+ $100.00
Optional Dual Digital Gauge for Air/Fuel, Boost, EGT, etc.
+ $185.00
*Basic ECU Specs:*
8 High Impedance Injector Drivers 
8 High and Low Power Ignition Drivers 
Onboard Wideband O2 Sensor Controller 
Onboard MAP Sensor - up to 400 KPA (44 PSI Boost) 
EGT Input for K-Type Thermocouple Sensor 
Dual Knock Sensor Inputs 
16x14 maps for Fuel VE, Ignition Timing, and Lambda Target 
Idle Air Control 
Boost Control vs. RPM and TPS 
Launch Control and Anti-lag 
Full Throttle Shift Cut 
3 Analog Inputs (Voltage, Fuel, Oil, Exhaust Pressure) 
Up to 7 Extra Outputs available for: Tachometer, Fan, Fuel Pump, Shift Light, Water Injection, Nitrous, etc. 
*Inputs:*
Crankshaft Speed/Position 
Camshaft Speed/Position 
Throttle Position 
Air Temperature 
Coolant Temperature 
Wideband O2 Sensor 
EGT Exhaust Temperature 
2 Knock Sensor 
3 Analog Inputs (Voltage, Fuel,Oil, Exhaust Pressure) 
Outputs - Hardware:
8x Injector Outputs 
8x Ignition Outputs 
6x 350mA Misc. Outputs 
4x Stepper Motor Outputs 
2x PWM Outputs
*Outputs - Software:*
2x RPM/TPS/MAP Outputs 
1x RPM Output 
1x WOT/RPM Output 
1x Tachometer Output 
1x Idle Valve Output (2 or 3 wire ISV) 
1x Boost Valve Output 
1x Anti-lag Throttle Kicker Output 
1x Fuel Pump Relay Output 
1x Fan Relay Output 
1x Water Pump Relay Output

*Construction:*
High quality extruded aluminum, powder coated case 
OEM automotive grade harness connector 
Aluminum endplates with water resistant gaskets 
Surface mount internal components


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! ([email protected])*

Looks good to me


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! (killa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Time to make some POWAH.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to drive my Lugtronic A4


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! ([email protected])*

This may be a dumb question but if this ECU is installed on an OBD2 car will it communicate with an OBD scanner? Basically, can it pass OBD2 emissions tests?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! (MikeBlaze)*

No, but thats the beauty of the PnP. You simply take 30 minutes and plug the stock ECU and MAF back in - once a year - and test the car.

I've tuned older cars to pass emissions tests. But the fact of the matter is none of this stuff is technically legal - turbos, chips, anything.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! ([email protected])*

It's nice, but the idea is not new, did that 5 years ago:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427004
For the same reasons, but with a different stand alone.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! (MarcoVR6SC)*

I agree the idea is not new, a friend had this idea but wanted to use megasquirt. (the idea came after he created his own wiring harness). this product is perfect for people like me though, wiring scares me


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! (MarcoVR6SC)*

Yes I have seen some other people doing PnP installations of other systems. Congrats on the ingenuity.
I have been doing this for about 3 years. And I tune many different EFI systems, DTA is definitely not one of my favorites. 
It (along with several other ecu brands) does not do a single function better than this ecu in my opinion.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

youre so not original!


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Yes I have seen some other people doing PnP installations of other systems. Congrats on the ingenuity.
I have been doing this for about 3 years. And I tune many different EFI systems, DTA is definitely not one of my favorites. 
It (along with several other ecu brands) does not do a single function better than this ecu in my opinion. 

The P8PRO wasn’t perfect, that’s true, but the newer S-series are a real good price for the money deal, with a lot of features and support many crank wheel configurations.
Second, the ECU is one thing, but it’s the combination of the ECU and mapping software that makes a standalone worthwhile, I think that the (new) DTA software is one of the easiest to work with.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ForceFed - The Tri-State Area's Lugtronic PnP ECU Dealer! (MarcoVR6SC)*

I heard from some guys that the S-series is a step up for them. 
I agree that a good ecu consists of: capable hardware, useful and efficient software(including datalogging), and excellent support.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_I have been doing this for about 3 years. And I tune many different EFI systems, DTA is definitely not one of my favorites. 
It (along with several other ecu brands) does not do a single function better than this ecu in my opinion. 

And like wise, I'm not seeing anything remarkable about Lugtronics either to be honest. It's hard to claim one ECU can do a specific function better than another. How many different ways can you map fuel and sparks? 
The convenience of a Motronic plug grafted into the end of the case is about the only thing that elevates it above some other ECUs.
The software interface is what seperates the good ECUs from the rubbish ones and I note there are no screen shots of yours on here, or a software download on Lugtronic's website for evaluation?



_Modified by kevhayward at 3:27 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

<<<And like wise, I'm not seeing anything remarkable about Lugtronics either to be honest. It's hard to claim one ECU can do a specific function better than another. How many different ways can you map fuel and sparks? 
The convenience of a Motronic plug grafted into the end of the case is about the only thing that elevates it above some other ECUs.
The software interface is what seperates the good ECUs from the rubbish ones and I note there are no screen shots of yours on here, or a software download on Lugtronic's website for evaluation?>>>
I'll answer these questions simply so the customers have the information to make their decision. Since it is obvious you are not a prospective customer, I won't be accused of trying to talk down something else to get a sale.
First, when I said "I have been doing this for about 3 years" - I meant I have been making plug-and-play installs. If you were referring to how long you have been working with engine management on VW's, I have been doing it for 10 years. 

My comment about other ecus not doing any functions than my ecu refer to hardware and software. Not simply "fuel and sparks" which is very basic thinking and not the reason one should select an engine management system for their project. 
Software: 
DTA P8 Pro has the reputation as one of the worst software interfaces in the industry. Lets review some of it's shortcomings:
- Clicking from the Real Time Info screen to any tuning screen with a running car will result in an instant program crash.
- The Pressure Sensor voltage offset scaling only has 0.2 volts of adjustment. Using a 3.5 or 5 bar pressure sensor will yield badly inaccurate manifold pressure readings.
- The Lambda input voltage is not accurate, resulting in extra time to set-up and datalog a wideband input. 
- You cannot see live data while tuning any of the tables. 
- You cannot select different pins for ignition and injector outputs
- You have to turn off the engine to stop and save a Datalog
- The datalogging is terrible. Text form, no graph. Limited ecu sensor logging channels. you cannot turn the datalogger on when you want to.

To bring up software in support of the DTA brand is beyond ridiculous. As with other brands, if you haven't used anything else, then it's not your fault - you just don't know any better.
------------------
The Lugtronic has two software interfaces available. The one that is currently used is a modified Megatune program. 
I have the Software and a Manual available online with screenshots available to my customers prior and after the sale. 
The datalogging program is excellent, as good or better than Autronic which I used to consider the best by far of the 10+ systems I tune.
The Lugtronic onboard Wideband controller and EGT allow for a very easy to use, all in one tuning package. 
I have tuned several customer cars via the internet using logs and map, to 20+ psi on pump fuel. 
-----------------
Ask C&M Performance: Chris,Mike, and Jamo about their experience with a back-to-back demonstration I performed of a DTA to Lugtronic ecu. And the two back to back DTA vs Autronic tests that were done.
If you think I don't know what I am doing with the DTA, ask these same people and also vr6chris about their level of satisfaction with my work. I've tuned probably 30 setups on DTA.
Any system will allow the engine to run, I've tuned a DTA to make 766 whp SAE on a VR6 setup. 
Other DTA tuners have used DTA to achieve a 150 mile range on a full tank of gas on a MK3 streetcar with 550cc injectors.
Any questions?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was waiting for your response to this Kevin
- I am glad you gave more insight as to some pros and cons in repsonse to Kevhaywards post.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (turboit)*

Megatune is great software.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Hey Kevin. I have a hundred questions but since I'm not ready to buy right now I'll keep it basic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a 93' Corrado slc, distributor VR. 
1) Have you done a pnp ecu on a dizzy VR before?
2) Would this be strictly plug and play ecu, install the MAP sensor, and tune it on my car or is it more involved due to the distributor/ OBD1, older MAF?
The stock Corrado MAF is quite limiting and you are pretty close ~3hrs. I'm just trying to get an idea of what's involved. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (slc92)*

Hello, ask all 100 of your questions, it will help the thread!
This ones easy. 
1) Yes - See below
2) Yes - You take the ECU pictured above, and plug it in. The Map sensor is built-in, you simply connect the hose to a nipple on the ECU.
The MAF can stay and do nothing, or it can go in the spare parts box in your garage.

Heres the deal. I own a Passat VR6, 1993 Distributor. It has 214,000 miles and I drive it every day. I drive from Harrisburg PA to Long Island NY every couple weeks. 
I've been running the Lugtronic PnP ECU daily since the middle of last year.
Right now, I'm running 630cc injectors at 4 bar pressure. 
I am getting 25 mpg with a half dead motor and averaging 78 mph on the trips.
I have maps for the stock injectors, 630cc injectors, and soon, 880cc injectors.
Keep the questions coming!
Kevin


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To bring up software in support of the DTA brand is beyond ridiculous. As with other brands, if you haven't used anything else, then it's not your fault - you just don't know any better.


You're talking about the ancient P8 Pro, which is ~ 10 years old. I didn't have any problems mapping with it. Yeah it could have been better, but the engine still made good power and drove how I wanted it to, which is not a bad thing, right? I've worked with Megasquirt, Motec and Emerald software and seen some action in WinOLS and I know what I prefer.
Why not do a comparison to the S Series software? And since I can't view your software, I'm not at liberty to make my own comparisons, so have to take your word for it.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Clicking from the Real Time Info screen to any tuning screen with a running car will result in an instant program crash. 

That never happened to me.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- The Pressure Sensor voltage offset scaling only has 0.2 volts of adjustment. Using a 3.5 or 5 bar pressure sensor will yield badly inaccurate manifold pressure readings. 

True, but I never had a problem with that either.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- The Lambda input voltage is not accurate, resulting in extra time to set-up and datalog a wideband input. 

How can the lambda input voltage be inaccurate if it's coming from an offboard controller? Again, I never had problems with it. It wasn't the best Lambda software, granted, but as I say, it ran the engine how I wanted it to.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- You cannot see live data while tuning any of the tables. 

Yes that was bad, but has been addressed in the DTASwin.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- You cannot select different pins for ignition and injector outputs 

Why would you want to do that?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_- You have to turn off the engine to stop and save a Datalog
- The datalogging is terrible. Text form, no graph. Limited ecu sensor logging channels. you cannot turn the datalogger on when you want to.

Yes and it only had like, <1mb of storage or something inadequate like that, which again, has been addressed.
Don't patronise me with the word 'customer', I found your response to be quite aggressive for daring to "stick up" for DTA like you assume I have some kind of special affinity to them, which I don't. I felt the price / feature / ease of use package to be one of the best compromises on the market. C2 don't launch into an attack when their 'customers' give negative feedback, maybe you could learn from them.
I wanted 20X20 for better resolution when using MAP as load, but that isn't cheap. DTA offer 20x14, but you only offer 16x14. I wanted MAP based lambda targetting. You don't appear to offer that....and so on.
An ECU is like any other tool, you pick one that best suits the job in hand.


_Modified by kevhayward at 3:31 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

and how much is the DTA S80?
I have never heard good things about DTA
but Schimmel uses it so it must be good


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

kevhayward
How about not sidetracking the thread with a DTA vs. Lugtronic pissing match







I seem to remember you responding in a similar manner on topics such as Schimmel SRI vs. stock manifold and standalone vs. chip tuning. Not everyone has to love your car or see things the way you do.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

Kevin
Thanks for the response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm picking up some 42# greentops tonight as they should support 400whp and I don't really need more than that. I can't put it down on the street and don't want a bar/ cage in the car.
How will the 42's change things? A new map will need to be written or will I need a larger injector?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (slc92)*

Most standalone ecu's have a global injector constant that will scale everything for injector size. There might be some tuning on top of that but it will take care of the gross differences.
Other then idle emissions the 60lb/hr Siemens ones seem to work nicely.


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

Does the lugtronic system adapt to environmental changes like a stock ecu does? I have been going back and forth between stand alone or C2 software for awhile now on how to set up my new mk2 Turbo project. 
Currently the car has an turboed over bored 1.8L 16v block, which has seized bearings.
The old setup is managed by a gotech system. which i know very little about, other than it is supposedly difficult to tune.
My plan is to swap everything onto an ABA block and either running it with C2 Software or Standalone. 
Cost of stand alone is the scary part 1400 is a huge chunk of my budget. Basically once the car is dialed in i don't want to have to screw with it every time the weather changes.
But on the other hand i don't know if C2 software will be flexible enough for my needs. 
the only thing i'm relatively sure of is that i should probably get rid of the gotech, since haven't heard many positives to it.
Informed guidance would be most helpful.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Don't patronise me with the word 'customer', I found your response to be quite aggressive for daring to "stick up" for DTA like you assume I have some kind of special affinity to them, which I don't._Modified by kevhayward at 3:31 AM 2-13-2009_

I think the tone for the answer was set from these comments from you:
"I'm not seeing anything remarkable about Lugtronics either to be honest. It's hard to claim one ECU can do a specific function better than another. How many different ways can you map fuel and sparks?"

There is a certain irony of using DTA software as a comparison. I've mapped a car with an E48 setup, and frankly the system sucked.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
I wanted MAP based lambda targetting. You don't appear to offer that....and so on.
_Modified by kevhayward at 3:31 AM 2-13-2009_

Lugtronic has Lambda target capability.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Lugtronic has Lambda target capability.

And an auto-tune feature that will build maps... the software features in megatune will blow the mind of people that are used to other interfaces.


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_
And an auto-tune feature that will build maps... the software features in megatune will blow the mind of people that are used to other interfaces.

The auto tune feature is it like the one Autronic has?
And pardon my ignorance but WTF is lambda targeting and why is it important?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Jphive)*

I've never used the Autronic one, but the one built into Megatune does work well. 
Lambda targeting will use a lambda or air fuel table to allow the ECU to adjust the fueling amount to hit those targets. It can be setup to run at multiple air fuel values, usually off of an air fuel table. The correction can be constant, or can be switched on and off by certain conditions. They vary in size and type by the system being used.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

<<<You're talking about the ancient P8 Pro, which is ~ 10 years old. I didn't have any problems mapping with it. Yeah it could have been better, but the engine still made good power and drove how I wanted it to, which is not a bad thing, right? I've worked with Megasquirt, Motec and Emerald software and seen some action in WinOLS and I know what I prefer. 
Why not do a comparison to the S Series software? And since I can't view your software, I'm not at liberty to make my own comparisons, so have to take your word for it.>>>
- I'm making the comparison because the P8 Pro is what most VW DTA users are running If it is so old and outdated, why was it being sold until last year?. You yourself have said the software hasn't been updated since August of 2006. 
- I didn't make this thread to comapre my product to any other ECU. I don't make it a point to try and throw rocks at competitors. But when I'm asked, I will offer my opinion based on 10+ years of experience with many systems.
- Feel free to start your own thread about your products and services. I'll offer my input or not, it you prefer.
<<<The Pressure Sensor voltage offset scaling only has 0.2 volts of adjustment. Using a 3.5 or 5 bar pressure sensor will yield badly inaccurate manifold pressure readings. 
True, but I never had a problem with that either.>>>
- I have a big problem with boost readings being ~6 psi off of actual values. Yes, I can tune around it, but that does not make it right.
<<<How can the lambda input voltage be inaccurate if it's coming from an offboard controller? Again, I never had problems with it. It wasn't the best Lambda software, granted, but as I say, it ran the engine how I wanted it to.>>>
- The voltage to Lambda was not accurate. Example: I measured X.XX Volts at the input, and the calibration was set-up that the Lambda should have read X.XX, but it was off by .2 to .3 Volt. 
<<<Yes and it only had like, <1mb of storage or something inadequate like that, which again, has been addressed.>>> 
- Not to sound like a broken record, but I like things to be right the first time. 
<<<Don't patronise me with the word 'customer', I found your response to be quite aggressive for daring to "stick up" for DTA like you assume I have some kind of special affinity to them, which I don't. I felt the price / feature / ease of use package to be one of the best compromises on the market. C2 don't launch into an attack when their 'customers' give negative feedback, maybe you could learn from them.>>>
- Quite the opposite, I said it was clear to me that you were not a ""customer". You are free to have an opionion and an affinity for a product. And I am free to discuss my product and opinions.
- I'm not attacking anyone. My simple goal with this product is to make the stand-alone install and use as easy and pain-free for the customers as possible. C2 is a successful company, I'm sure I could learn a great deal from them.

<<<I wanted 20X20 for better resolution when using MAP as load, but that isn't cheap. DTA offer 20x14, but you only offer 16x14. 
- That is correct, and Autronic offered 32x16 cell maps.
<<<I wanted MAP based lambda targetting. You don't appear to offer that....and so on.>>>
- Incorrect, there is a 16x14 Lambd Target vs. MAP and RPM table. 
<<<An ECU is like any other tool, you pick one that best suits the job in hand.>>>
- I agree entirely. I'm offering a tool that has a great deal of capabilities, and I have the ability to make changes in the hardware and the software at any time. I'm always open to input from customers about how to meet their needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (slc92)*

<<<I'm picking up some 42# greentops tonight as they should support 400whp and I don't really need more than that. I can't put it down on the street and don't want a bar/ cage in the car.
How will the 42's change things? A new map will need to be written or will I need a larger injector?>>>

- I will give you a basemap and my full support for whatever injectors you prefer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Jphive)*

<<<Does the lugtronic system adapt to environmental changes like a stock ecu does? I have been going back and forth between stand alone or C2 software for awhile now on how to set up my new mk2 Turbo project. 
My plan is to swap everything onto an ABA block and either running it with C2 Software or Standalone. 
Cost of stand alone is the scary part 1400 is a huge chunk of my budget. Basically once the car is dialed in i don't want to have to screw with it every time the weather changes.
But on the other hand i don't know if C2 software will be flexible enough for my needs.>>> 
- I have a pretty serious ABA/16vt already running on this ECU. It is making 545whp and is a street car as well.
- The ecu corrects fuel and ignition based on air temp and coolant temp. Also there is a closed loop widenband O2 correction feature.
- Feel free to email me at [email protected] with your setup details and goals, and I will giv you my best recommendation of what i can offer you.


----------



## leospeedworkseng (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Kevin Good morning do you have a number where I can call? I'm from the PHilippines and our times are different so E mailing takes a bit long. thanks!


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (leospeedworkseng)*

Kool product for the money.... wish this was around when i was building my corrado......bump for a good guy in the scene


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (leospeedworkseng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leospeedworkseng* »_Kevin Good morning do you have a number where I can call? I'm from the PHilippines and our times are different so E mailing takes a bit long. thanks!


halfway around the world thats whats up!!!!!!!


----------



## GTInoob (May 29, 2004)

Mine is in the mail. Thanks Kevin, I heart you.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (GTInoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTInoob* »_Mine is in the mail. Thanks Kevin, I heart you.

i think we all heart Kevin and his Lugtronic and the support that he gives his customer!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








my car is almost done... AGAIN







... and will email a couple of logs to Kevin for some fine tuning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leospeedworkseng (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

Hi! I'm currently working on an AEB stroked to 2.0 and the usual stuff. Anyway Kevin I can get an ECU core here and ship it out to you asap if you need one to make me a pnp ECU. Thanks! Just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (leospeedworkseng)*

^^^ did you get my IM? 
are you doing a stroked and Big turbo on ur aeb Audi? Kevin is a busy guy, just wait patiently and he will get back to you... 
H20 is this weekend and Show and Go is next month and a bunch of other shows/drag event in between so he is most likely swamped


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

Where is my ECU at!!!!! It's almost been 6 months.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (MEISTER)*

im replied


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (MEISTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEISTER* »_Where is my ECU at!!!!! It's almost been 6 months.










smoke a joint and chill out lol


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

thread back to lifeee! quick question bout lugtronic, i have two turbo cars, one syncro vr and a gli vr, ones my summer car and ones my winter car*(live in MA), wondering how lugtronic would do in the winter or year round in my winter car? for cold starts and such, the summer car should be fine i bleieve


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

its all in the tune


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i can start my car right now if the battery wasnt dead lol and i can also drive it if i wanted if the 3rd gear is not rounded :laugh::banghead::screwy: 

hopefully ill have a new engine, new trans and my new setup mounted and tuned by april


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

Send Lugtronic an E-Mail



www.Lugtronic.com


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

I have heard/read that it takes a couple months to get a full ecu and tune through him.

I have also heard/read/seen it is worth the wait since his services are so good!

pm sent to you

understand my comment now?


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

keeping this option in mind for my 2.0l 20v :thumbup:


----------

